# Creation - Scriptural Meditations on the Doctrine and the Worship that should Ensue



## crhoades (Sep 17, 2006)

Truncated. That is my opinion of how the doctrine of creation has ended up in our day. What have Christians done with the doctrine?

1. We fight with those not of the faith about a)evolution b)the role of science and faith c)ethical ramifications of new discoveries and

2. We fight with those of the faith about a)length of days in Genesis b)General Revelation - its sufficiency and proper use c)Sabbath etc.

Now don't get me wrong. We _must_ fight these fights. We don't want to give up on any of them. What I'm suggesting is that we've now narrowly defined the doctrine of creation to these things. 

Take for instance the OPC and the PCA study committees on creation. They are around 150 and 100 pages respectively. They largely deal with the length of days in Genesis. Why not adopt a paper that is full orbed?

What have we lost in the shuffle? Worship. Humility. Unity.

If our chief end is to glorify God and enjoy him forever, the doctrines of creation and providence should and _do_ aid in that effort. In fact, magnificently so!

What does the Bible focus on when it speaks of creation and providence? It doesn't give arguments to prove God's existence. In fact it claims that everyone knows God already as Creator! It claims that it is folly to deny it

The doctrine of creation is associated with a whole range of doctrines, human emotions and situations.

Here are a few. May this aid in your Sabbath enjoyment!


[align=center]*Creation teaches us about:*[/align]
[align=center]*God´s Transcendence*[/align]
Isaiah 40:21-22 21 Do you not know? Do you not hear? Has it not been told you from the beginning? Have you not understood from the foundations of the earth? 22 It is he who sits above the circle of the earth, and its inhabitants are like grasshoppers; who stretches out the heavens like a curtain, and spreads them like a tent to dwell in;
[align=center]*God´s Incomprehensibleness*[/align]
Isaiah 40:28 28 Have you not known? Have you not heard? The LORD is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. He does not faint or grow weary; his understanding is unsearchable.

[align=center]*God´s uniqueness "“ Only God*[/align]

1 Chronicles 16:25-26 25 For great is the LORD, and greatly to be praised, and he is to be held in awe above all gods. 26 For all the gods of the peoples are idols, but the LORD made the heavens.

[align=center]*Reveals God*[/align]

Job 12:7-9 7 "But ask the beasts, and they will teach you; the birds of the heavens, and they will tell you; 8 or the bushes of the earth, and they will teach you; and the fish of the sea will declare to you. 9 Who among all these does not know that the hand of the LORD has done this?

Psalm 19:1 To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David. The heavens declare the glory of God, and the sky above proclaims his handiwork. 2 Day to day pours out speech, and night to night reveals knowledge. 3 There is no speech, nor are there words, whose voice is not heard.

Romans 1:18-20 18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. 19 For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. 20 For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse.

[align=center]*God´s Sovereignty*[/align]

Psalm 95:3-5 3 For the LORD is a great God, and a great King above all gods. 4 In his hand are the depths of the earth; the heights of the mountains are his also. 5 The sea is his, for he made it, and his hands formed the dry land.

[align=center]*God´s Wisdom*[/align]

Jeremiah 10:12 2 It is he who made the earth by his power, who established the world by his wisdom, and by his understanding stretched out the heavens.

[align=center]*God´s Faithfulness*[/align]

Psalm 119:90-91 0 Your faithfulness endures to all generations; you have established the earth, and it stands fast. 91 By your appointment they stand this day, for all things are your servants.

[align=center]*God´s Steadfast Love*[/align]

Psalm 136:3-9 3 Give thanks to the Lord of lords, for his steadfast love endures forever; 4 to him who alone does great wonders, for his steadfast love endures forever; 5 to him who by understanding made the heavens, for his steadfast love endures forever; 6 to him who spread out the earth above the waters, for his steadfast love endures forever; 7 to him who made the great lights, for his steadfast love endures forever; 8 the sun to rule over the day, for his steadfast love endures forever; 9 the moon and stars to rule over the night, for his steadfast love endures forever;

[align=center]*God´s Mercy/Graciousness*[/align]

Psalm 111:2-4 2 Great are the works of the LORD, studied by all who delight in them. 3 Full of splendor and majesty is his work, and his righteousness endures forever. 4 He has caused his wondrous works to be remembered; the LORD is gracious and merciful.

[align=center]*God´s Might/Power*[/align]

Isaiah 40:26 26 Lift up your eyes on high and see: who created these? He who brings out their host by number, calling them all by name, by the greatness of his might, and because he is strong in power not one is missing.

Jeremiah 32:17 17 'Ah, Lord GOD! It is you who has made the heavens and the earth by your great power and by your outstretched arm! Nothing is too hard for you.

Psalm 65:6 6 the one who by his strength established the mountains, being girded with might;

[align=center]*God´s Help in Times of Trouble*[/align]

Psalm 121:1-2 SV Psalm 121:1 A Song of Ascents. I lift up my eyes to the hills. From where does my help come? 2 My help comes from the LORD, who made heaven and earth.

Psalm 146:5-6 Blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, whose hope is in the LORD his God, 6 who made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that is in them, who keeps faith forever;

[align=center]*Exaltedness of the Son*[/align]

Colossians 1:15-16 5 He is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn of all creation. 16 For by him all things were created, in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities--all things were created through him and for him.

Hebrews 1:1 Long ago, at many times and in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets, 2 but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed the heir of all things, through whom also he created the world. 3 He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high,

2 Corinthians 4:6 6 For God, who said, "Let light shine out of darkness," has shone in our hearts to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.

[align=center]*The Spirit´s Love for and creation and re-creation of us*[/align]

Job 33:4 4 The Spirit of God has made me, and the breath of the Almighty gives me life.

Psalm 104:30 30 Thou sendest forth thy spirit, they are created; and thou renewest the face of the ground.

[align=center]*God´s Covenantal Love*[/align]

Psalm 100:3 3 Know that the LORD, he is God! It is he who made us, and we are his; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.

Malachi 2:10 Have we not all one Father? Has not one God created us? Why then are we faithless to one another, profaning the covenant of our fathers?

Isaiah 43:1 But now thus says the LORD, he who created you, O Jacob, he who formed you, O Israel: "Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have called you by name, you are mine.

Isaiah 42:5-7 5 Thus says God, the LORD, who created the heavens and stretched them out, who spread out the earth and what comes from it, who gives breath to the people on it and spirit to those who walk in it: 6 "I am the LORD; I have called you in righteousness; I will take you by the hand and keep you; I will give you as a covenant for the people, a light for the nations, 7 to open the eyes that are blind, to bring out the prisoners from the dungeon, from the prison those who sit in darkness.


[align=center]*Actions in Response*[/align]


[align=center]*It should humble us*[/align]

Isaiah 66:1 Thus says the LORD: "Heaven is my throne, and the earth is my footstool; what is the house that you would build for me, and what is the place of my rest? 2 All these things my hand has made, and so all these things came to be, declares the LORD. But this is the one to whom I will look: he who is humble and contrite in spirit and trembles at my word.

Job 38:1 Then the LORD answered Job out of the whirlwind and said: 2 "Who is this that darkens counsel by words without knowledge? 3 Dress for action like a man; I will question you, and you make it known to me. 4 "Where were you when I laid the foundation of the earth? Tell me, if you have understanding. 5 Who determined its measurements--surely you know! Or who stretched the line upon it? 6 On what were its bases sunk, or who laid its cornerstone, 7 when the morning stars sang together and all the sons of God shouted for joy? 8 "Or who shut in the sea with doors when it burst out from the womb, 9 when I made clouds its garment and thick darkness its swaddling band, 10 and prescribed limits for it and set bars and doors, 11 and said, 'Thus far shall you come, and no farther, and here shall your proud waves be stayed'? 12 "Have you commanded the morning since your days began, and caused the dawn to know its place, etc.

[align=center]*Strengthen our Faith*[/align]

Hebrews 11:3 3 By faith we understand that the universe was created by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things that are visible.

[align=center]*Embolden us during persecution/hardship*[/align]

1 Peter 4:19 19 Therefore let those who suffer according to God's will entrust their souls to a faithful Creator while doing good.

[align=center]*It should comfort us*[/align]

Isaiah 51:12-13 12 "I, I am he who comforts you; who are you that you are afraid of man who dies, of the son of man who is made like grass, 13 and have forgotten the LORD, your Maker, who stretched out the heavens and laid the foundations of the earth, and you fear continually all the day because of the wrath of the oppressor, when he sets himself to destroy? And where is the wrath of the oppressor?

[align=center]*Balance Work and Rest*[/align]

Exodus 20:8-11 8 "Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy. 9 Six days you shall labor, and do all your work, 10 but the seventh day is a Sabbath to the LORD your God. On it you shall not do any work, you, or your son, or your daughter, your male servant, or your female servant, or your livestock, or the sojourner who is within your gates. 11 For in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that is in them, and rested the seventh day. Therefore the LORD blessed the Sabbath day and made it holy.

[align=center]*Bring Joy*[/align]

Psalm 92:4-5 For you, O LORD, have made me glad by your work; at the works of your hands I sing for joy. 5 How great are your works, O LORD! Your thoughts are very deep!

[align=center]*Motivation for evangelism*[/align]

Ephesians 3:8-10 8 To me, though I am the very least of all the saints, this grace was given, to preach to the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in God who created all things, 10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places.

Acts 14:15 15 and saying, Sirs, why do ye these things? We also are men of like passions with you, and bring you good tidings, that ye should turn from these vain things unto the living God, who made the heaven and the earth and the sea, and all that in them is:

[align=center]*Motivation for godly living/sanctification*[/align]
Psalm 119:73 73 Your hands have made and fashioned me; give me understanding that I may learn your commandments.

Colossians 3:9-10 Do not lie to one another, seeing that you have put off the old self with its practices 10 and have put on the new self, which is being renewed in knowledge after the image of its creator.

[align=center]*Fearful Worship*[/align]

Revelation 14:7 And he said with a loud voice, "Fear God and give him glory, because the hour of his judgment has come, and worship him who made heaven and earth, the sea and the springs of water."

Romans 11:36 36 For of him, and through him, and unto him, are all things. To him be the glory for ever. Amen.

Revelation 4:11 11 Worthy art thou, our Lord and our God, to receive the glory and the honour and the power: for thou didst create all things, and because of thy will they were, and were created.

Jeremiah 5:22 22 Do you not fear me? declares the LORD; Do you not tremble before me? I placed the sand as the boundary for the sea, a perpetual barrier that it cannot pass; though the waves toss, they cannot prevail; though they roar, they cannot pass over it.

Psalm 95:4-6 4 In his hand are the depths of the earth; the heights of the mountains are his also. 5 The sea is his, for he made it, and his hands formed the dry land. 6 Oh come, let us worship and bow down; let us kneel before the LORD, our Maker!

[align=center]*Creational Worship*[/align]

Psalm 148:1 - 149:1 ESV Psalm 148:1 Praise the LORD! Praise the LORD from the heavens; praise him in the heights! 2 Praise him, all his angels; praise him, all his hosts! 3 Praise him, sun and moon, praise him, all you shining stars! 4 Praise him, you highest heavens, and you waters above the heavens! 5 Let them praise the name of the LORD! For he commanded and they were created. 6 And he established them forever and ever; he gave a decree, and it shall not pass away. 7 Praise the LORD from the earth, you great sea creatures and all deeps, 8 fire and hail, snow and mist, stormy wind fulfilling his word! 9 Mountains and all hills, fruit trees and all cedars! 10 Beasts and all livestock, creeping things and flying birds! 11 Kings of the earth and all peoples, princes and all rulers of the earth! 12 Young men and maidens together, old men and children! 13 Let them praise the name of the LORD, for his name alone is exalted; his majesty is above earth and heaven. 14 He has raised up a horn for his people, praise for all his saints, for the people of Israel who are near to him. Praise the LORD! 

[align=center]*Long for Heaven*[/align]

Revelation 21:1 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and the sea was no more. 2 And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. 3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, "Behold, the dwelling place of God is with man. He will dwell with them, and they will be his people, and God himself will be with them as their God. 4 He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning nor crying nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away." 5 And he who was seated on the throne said, "Behold, I am making all things new."

[Edited on 9-17-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 17, 2006)

One point about the study committee etc. We have study committee etc to discuss things that we disagree about not what we agree. The things that we agree are already in the shorter and longer catechism as well as the confession.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 17, 2006)

That's good. We also need to focus on the goodness of creation and the material order. Good and very god. I was watching CSI (I know, sinner!) the other night and they were investigating these cultic murders. The cultists were gnostics who killed themselves to get rid of evil, earthy body and transcend to the spiritual realm.

A healty, robust, *earthy* creational theology from Genesis debunks this BS.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> One point about the study committee etc. We have study committee etc to discuss things that we disagree about not what we agree. The things that we agree are already in the shorter and longer catechism as well as the confession.



I know. My point being that even in the documents that we have disagreements about, wouldn't it be nice to also include as a prolegomena the above?

Maybe if we were brought low, humbled and then lifted up in worship to the Creator we would be more likely to treat a brother and his arguments a tad better...

Point of the post is to draw us toward the Creator. Hopefully the thread will not degenerate into debate (not inferring that was what you were doing.)


----------



## crhoades (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> That's good. We also need to focus on the goodness of creation and the material order.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Psalm 148 - Sing to God\'s Praise*

Psalm 148 (II):1-14


Tune: Darwall, aka Darwall's 148th - attached



1 The Lord of heav'n confess,
On high his glory raise.
2 Him let all angels bless,
Him all his armies praise.
3 Him glorify
Sun, moon, and stars;
4 Ye higher spheres,
And cloudy sky.


5 From God your beings are,
Him therefore famous make;
You all created were,
When he the word but spake.
6 And from that place,
Where fix'd you be
By his decree,
You cannot pass.


7 Praise God from earth below,
Ye dragons, and ye deeps:
8 Fire, hail, clouds, wind, and snow.
Whom in command he keeps.
9 Praise ye his name,
Hills great and small,
Trees low and tall;
10 Beasts wild and tame;


All things that creep or fly.
11 Ye kings, ye vulgar throng,
All princes mean or high;
12 Both men and virgins young,
Ev'n young and old,
13 Exalt his name;
For much his fame
Should be extoll'd.


O let God's name be prais'd
Above both earth and sky;
14 For he his saints hath rais'd,
And set their horn on high;
Ev'n those that be
Of Isr'el's race,
Near to his grace.
The Lord praise ye.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Archibald Symson, _Heptameron, the Seven Days: that is, Meditations and Prayers upon the work of the Lord's Creation_


----------

